# MRC Guys, need your opinion.....



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

I am looking at getting the Prodigy Wireless system for my Ho layout. My layout will be roughly 9'x14' and running mostly 2 trains but possibly 4 at the most to start with in phase 1 which I am currently on. My main line will be continuous without a reverse loop, I believe.:laugh:

Would the 3.5 amps that the Prodigy Wireless system have be enough for that and with the size of the layout should I have more than 1 section or should I break it down to more than that? I am still working on the final details of my layout but will consist of 1 mainline, 1 or 2 sidetracks for meeting trains, several spurs to elevators and businesses and a yard. 

Just to let you guys know I am not very handy when it comes to electricity, so I hope you guys bear with me.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

i have a 9'X11' layout in the works and i am running the prodigy express. i have a fleet of 9 to 10 locos and 4 will have sound. i have ran 4 locos 2 with sound on my express system without a problem and the express only outputs 2A max. you will need to run feeder wires approximately every 4 to 6 feet.


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

nsr_civic said:


> i have a 9'X11' layout in the works and i am running the prodigy express. i have a fleet of 9 to 10 locos and 4 will have sound. i have ran 4 locos 2 with sound on my express system without a problem and the express only outputs 2A max. you will need to run feeder wires approximately every 4 to 6 feet.


Yea I forgot to put in there I plan on running a bus line all the way around the layout and then run feeders to the rails. I plan on using 3' flex track for most of it so I plan to put alteast 1 feeder on each section of track. 

So I should be ok running 2-4 loco's with the Wireless system that puts out 3.5 amps? Phase 2 I will probably add more loco's but for the near future it will be 2-4 at one time. 

I thought about getting the Prodigy Advanced system but would really like the wireless to walk around the layout. I know you can get the wireless add on for the Advanced system but it would cost more to do that than to just get the Wireless system now.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a 15'x25' layout, with 2 mainlines and many switching tracks. I typically have two trains running at the same time that have 4 powered engines along with a 3rd 2 engine switching train running all at the same time. I'm using the MRC Advanced Squared with a bus line similar to what you're describing. I put an amp meter in my bus line and even with 11 engines running my system is barely pulling 2.5 amps while pulling heavy loads. So, with that being said, yes the 3.5 amp system will more than handle what you're looking to do. Also, I plan on adding the wireless to my system because that sure would make things nice!


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

dozer said:


> I have a 15'x25' layout, with 2 mainlines and many switching tracks. I typically have two trains running at the same time that have 4 powered engines along with a 3rd 2 engine switching train running all at the same time. I'm using the MRC Advanced Squared with a bus line similar to what you're describing. I put an amp meter in my bus line and even with 11 engines running my system is barely pulling 2.5 amps while pulling heavy loads. So, with that being said, yes the 3.5 amp system will more than handle what you're looking to do. Also, I plan on adding the wireless to my system because that sure would make things nice!


I had a little birdie tell me today that if I get a 5 or 6 pin ethernet cable roughly the length that I would need to walk around my layout that I could save some money and get the Prodigy Advanced 2 (which I believe they call the squared) instead of the Wireless one. So that is what I plan to do.

I am glad to hear that system works with that many engines and that much track. I am starting out small and going to work bigger in the future so that controller should work for me.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I can make you up a cable. I do low voltage electrical for a living (phone, alarm etc...) I made my own as well. Only problem is the CAT5 cable gets twisted up fairly easily.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

i have used standard cat5 Ethernet cable on my express. you can get a 100' roll with ends on it for roughly 40$ at radio shack. probably cheaper at frys electronics or best buy.


----------

